
Four year old's commit in linux kernel - xg15
https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux.git/commit/?id=690b0543a813b0ecfc51b0374c0ce6c8275435f0
======
jfjfjfkkkfjj
Bullshit,

Just some parents want to be famous.

~~~
omosubi
Way to suck the joy out of a very innocuous change

